# Wild field mice, do they bite?



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Just rescued one from next doors cat , it looks quite young and seems quite content sitting in a little tub , not frantic in the slightest - going to move it into an old rat cage and release it later but is it safe to handle ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, a sufficiently frightened field mouse may bite. 

Rat cages, unless you're talking about a solid plastic-sided one, do not have narrow enough bar spacing to keep a teeny little fieldmouse in - they can and will squeeze through TINY gaps.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, a sufficiently frightened field mouse may bite.
> 
> Rat cages, unless you're talking about a solid plastic-sided one, do not have narrow enough bar spacing to keep a teeny little fieldmouse in - they can and will squeeze through TINY gaps.


I just decided to go for an oldmantis enclosure , plastic , no gaps.
seems to have taken to the toilet roll tube as a hideout :lol2:
do they carry tetanus or anything like that ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It *could* carry various infections, but to be honest it's no more likely to transmit anything to you than the neighbour's cat was....


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> It *could* carry various infections, but to be honest it's no more likely to transmit anything to you than the neighbour's cat was....


no worries then I'm not too bothered about a nip but i've got a feeling it won't bite.
cheers:2thumb:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been bitten several times rescuing mice from my various cats over the years. They look sweet and calm but they're usually terrified and will bite.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my tame pet mice will bite, and do bite, so a wild one i would of tought definatly will.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> my tame pet mice will bite, and do bite, so a wild one i would of tought definatly will.


erk , time to reconsider then


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i rescued a field mouse from the back garden when my sisters dog was chasing it, and popped it into a big ice cream tub with some kitchin paper etc and handled it to check that it wasnt hurt before i let it go, i didnt get bitten... altho what people are saying is so true... and i really should have thought hehe i was just lucky! hope its ok!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: I rescued a field mouse from a cat it was teeny tiny little thing. It escaped in my daughters room and I could never find it, until a year later when clearing out her wardrobe and there in a perfect nest was the biggest fattest mouse you had ever seen.:whistling2: It had survived by stealing her hamsters food I think

My OH and my kids called me wicked when I caught it and released it in a nearby woods because they said it was now an Indoor mouse and would catch cold:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I rescued a field mouse from a cat it was teeny tiny little thing. It escaped in my daughters room and I could never find it, until a year later when clearing out her wardrobe and there in a perfect nest was the biggest fattest mouse you had ever seen.:whistling2: It had survived by stealing her hamsters food I think
> 
> My OH and my kids called me wicked when I caught it and released it in a nearby woods because they said it was now an Indoor mouse and would catch cold:lol2:


you should really have made it a little coat and boots before you chucked it out to the elements! :whistling2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I rescued a field mouse from a cat it was teeny tiny little thing. It escaped in my daughters room and I could never find it, until a year later when clearing out her wardrobe and there in a perfect nest was the biggest fattest mouse you had ever seen.:whistling2: It had survived by stealing her hamsters food I think
> 
> My OH and my kids called me wicked when I caught it and released it in a nearby woods because they said it was now an Indoor mouse and would catch cold:lol2:


sounds like it did more then just "survived" hehe it was living in its own lil heaven hahaha : victory:


----------

